# Chihiros light



## john arnold (18 Oct 2018)

just got a chihiros 601, but only going to use liquid co2 on a 60x35x45, the lights nit going to be too much is it?


----------



## Cheltster (24 Oct 2018)

I've just set up a tank with this same light, although my tank is 24"x15"x12" or 610mmx380mmx308mm.  I've currently got the light on the second setting.  I used the Tropica lighting guide as a reference.  So low light is 10-20 lumens per litre, Medium is 20-40 and High is >40.  My tank has around 65 litres in.  The Chihiros on full power is apparently 5800 lm so that works out at just under 90 lm/litre.  Well and truly high light.  To avoid this I put it on the second setting of 7, which should be around 1650lm or around 25lm/litre.  I also have it raised around 5" or 125mm above the surface.  So I should be at the top end of low light/bottom end of medium light.  All the plants I have are the easier care type that should grow in low/medium light.  I dose the recommended amount of easy carbo for my tank (1ml/50 l = 1.2 ml per day).  Only set it up on Friday, so we shall see.

Your tank is more like 90 Litres, so set it according to what level of light you desire.  I would have put it on the first setting for the initial start, but it was a bit flickery.

Hope this helps


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Oct 2018)

No, it will be fine John.  My shrimp breeder tank doesnt use any carbon and i run on the 3rd power level, but did start at 2 then upped to 3 after 4 weeks.


----------



## Cheltster (24 Oct 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> No, it will be fine John.  My shrimp breeder tank doesnt use any carbon and i run on the 3rd power level, but did start at 2 then upped to 3 after 4 weeks.



Iain,

What are the dimensions of your shrimp breeder? I'm hoping to up my light levels in a few weeks so would be interested to know how others had got on.

Kind regards,

Ben


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Oct 2018)

Cheltster said:


> Iain,
> 
> What are the dimensions of your shrimp breeder? I'm hoping to up my light levels in a few weeks so would be interested to know how others had got on.
> 
> ...


60x45x35 I think off the top of my head..  wide but shallow.  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheltster (24 Oct 2018)

Thanks for that Iain, so your tank is slightly shorter than mine (you said shallow so guessing that was the 35 cm). So I should be good to up the lights in a month or so, plus I'm adding easy carbo and dry ferts.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Oct 2018)

Cheltster said:


> Thanks for that Iain, so your tank is slightly shorter than mine (you said shallow so guessing that was the 35 cm). So I should be good to up the lights in a month or so, plus I'm adding easy carbo and dry ferts.


Sure, just take it steady, when your happy the plants have settled and growing well then increase a little, keep an eye and dial back if you see warning signs  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## john arnold (16 Nov 2018)

Cheltster said:


> I've just set up a tank with this same light, although my tank is 24"x15"x12" or 610mmx380mmx308mm.  I've currently got the light on the second setting.  I used the Tropica lighting guide as a reference.  So low light is 10-20 lumens per litre, Medium is 20-40 and High is >40.  My tank has around 65 litres in.  The Chihiros on full power is apparently 5800 lm so that works out at just under 90 lm/litre.  Well and truly high light.  To avoid this I put it on the second setting of 7, which should be around 1650lm or around 25lm/litre.  I also have it raised around 5" or 125mm above the surface.  So I should be at the top end of low light/bottom end of medium light.  All the plants I have are the easier care type that should grow in low/medium light.  I dose the recommended amount of easy carbo for my tank (1ml/50 l = 1.2 ml per day).  Only set it up on Friday, so we shall see.
> 
> Your tank is more like 90 Litres, so set it according to what level of light you desire.  I would have put it on the first setting for the initial start, but it was a bit flickery.
> 
> Hope this helps


Sorry just seen this, yes thanks fir reply


----------



## john arnold (16 Nov 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> No, it will be fine John.  My shrimp breeder tank doesnt use any carbon and i run on the 3rd power level, but did start at 2 then upped to 3 after 4 weeks.


Sorry just seen this, thanks ill adjust if needed, got appisto fry in there at moment when i sell them ill rescape and setup properly


----------

